# Uber Pro takes away your choices for worthless badges



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

Uber Pro just launched, but l'm NOT a fan of it. It's just a subtle pressure that promises dent repairs, savings on gas etc to turn you into a working horse for Uber for symbolic badges that invariably adds very little to your pocket. If you need to go back to college maybe...but Uber does not even clearly lay out how it a works. What if l signed up for college after meeting the requirements then fall below the required 4.85 ratings? Drop out? As an independent partner, l need to make decisions that promote my business, while abiding by Uber's contractual stipulations. But Uber Pro just prods you to do more for virtually nothing substantive regarding earnings. Finally, the prompts that comes up after EVERY trip to check your Pro status are just annoying. I'd rather not be a Pro!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Gigaddict said:


> I'd rather not be a Pro!


You still have the option to remain a partner.


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You still have the option to remain a partner.


Yes. 


Pax Collector said:


> You still have the option to remain a partner.


Yes. But that's not the point. The point is what the hype delivers to drivers...basically nothing!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Gigaddict said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes. But that's not the point. The point is what the hype delivers to drivers...basically nothing!!


And seems like you've figured that out, which puts you ahead of 99% of the driver force.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Gigaddict said:


> But Uber Pro just prods you to do more for virtually nothing substantive regarding earnings.


So what? They can prod all they want. I am fine with being an Uber Amateur.


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> And seems like you've figured that out, which puts you ahead of 99% of the driver force.


I don't know where you get your numbers from. But you don't speak for me.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> So what? They can prod all they want. I am fine with being an Uber Amateur.


Stay amateur!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Uber pros have been banned from the platform years ago.

Well, at least those who moved on to being "pro" in flex, the rest returned like a bad case of the herpes.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Working for budges...sounds soo Soviet...LOL
Wondering how long it's gonna take before those Kalifornian commies introduce the "shock worker of communist labor" badge and the "hero of socialist labor" medal...

NO NEED TO TIP lmao


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> And seems like you've figured that out, which puts you ahead of 99% of the driver force.
> [/Q





Ubereater said:


> Working for budges...sounds soo Soviet...LOL
> Wondering how long it's gonna take before those Kalifornian commies introduce the "shock worker of communist labor" badge and the "hero of socialist labor" medal...
> 
> NO NEED TO TIP lmao


And Pravda will be it's mouthpiece. With about 8000 trips, l have medals akin to the head of the Communist Party in the then Soviet Union. Lol!!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Gigaddict said:


> If you need to go back to college maybe...but Uber does not even clearly lay out how it a works.


For Uber to cover your college tuition, you need to start by filling out a FAFSA Federal Student Aid Application and apply for financial aid. Uber will pay the tuition balance of whatever financial aid doesn't cover. (Average driver financials considered, most drivers should qualify for enough financial aid to cover tuition, clearing Uber of having to pay for anything, and leaving you with yet another useless UberPro "benefit")


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> For Uber to cover your college tuition, you need to start by filling out a FAFSA Federal Student Aid Application and apply for financial aid. Uber will pay the tuition balance of whatever financial aid doesn't cover. (Average driver financials considered, most drivers should qualify for enough financial aid to cover tuition, clearing Uber of having to pay for anything, and leaving you with yet another useless UberPro "benefit")


THIS!!


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> For Uber to cover your college tuition, you need to start by filling out a FAFSA Federal Student Aid Application and apply for financial aid. Uber will pay the tuition balance of whatever financial aid doesn't cover. (Average driver financials considered, most drivers should qualify for enough financial aid to cover tuition, clearing Uber of having to pay for anything, and leaving you with yet another useless UberPro "benefit")


Voila!! I have enough student loans heaped upon me already. And what you just referenced shows how oblique Uber can be. Uber has done some pretty good things the past year, but Uber Pro and its insistence on status without any clear financial benefit to partners is likely to fail: personally what matters to me is making the rider happy, not picking up every trip. That decision is mine to make!!!


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Gigaddict said:


> Uber Pro just launched, but l'm NOT a fan of it. It's just a subtle pressure that promises dent repairs, savings on gas etc to turn you into a working horse for Uber for symbolic badges that invariably adds very little to your pocket. If you need to go back to college maybe...but Uber does not even clearly lay out how it a works. What if l signed up for college after meeting the requirements then fall below the required 4.85 ratings? Drop out? As an independent partner, l need to make decisions that promote my business, while abiding by Uber's contractual stipulations. But Uber Pro just prods you to do more for virtually nothing substantive regarding earnings. Finally, the prompts that comes up after EVERY trip to check your Pro status are just annoying. I'd rather not be a Pro!


The idea is to get drivers to drive more (especially during slow hours) and cancel less SO UBER CAN MAKE MORE MONEY while drivers are stuck with more gas cost, more car maintenance cost, more overhead.

UberPro benefits them, not us!


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

Does UBER really understand what it takes to maintain a vehicle that is endlessly on the road. Repairs can woefully expensive...


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Gigaddict said:


> Does UBER really understand what it takes to maintain a vehicle that is endlessly on the road. Repairs can woefully expensive...


 They know exactly what they are doing . They also know that this distraction will fool many if not most drivers into making poor decisions . When they figure it out they will introduce the next distraction that they will tell us comes from listening to us .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gigaddict said:


> personally what matters to me is making the rider happy *MAKING AS MUCH MONEY AS POSSIBLE PER RIDE*


FIFY. This should be your primary goal. Riders happy is tertiary at best.

And why is this in News? There's no article.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Here is a recent meeting of Uber Pro drivers in San Franshitsco showing off their new badges.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

With this uber pro stuff. Uber ,just gives us driver's a little more money on our trips ,wait time and long pickup fees, At least do something for us


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> FIFY. This should be your primary goal. Riders happy is tertiary at best.
> 
> And why is this in News? There's no article.


Based on the Uber model, "HAPPY" has a completely different connotation. Anytime a rider steps out of car with a smile it means he/she felt: safe, received excellent service, satisfied, etc... you can't make money when every rider you drop off is unhappy with your service. That's why every business wants A HAPPY CUSTOMER FOR SERVICES RENDERED. CUSTOMER SERVICE 101!!!!!!!


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> FIFY. This should be your primary goal. Riders happy is tertiary at best.
> 
> And why is this in News? There's no article.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Gigaddict said:


> Uber Pro just launched, but l'm NOT a fan of it. It's just a subtle pressure that promises dent repairs, savings on gas etc to turn you into a working horse for Uber for symbolic badges that invariably adds very little to your pocket. If you need to go back to college maybe...but Uber does not even clearly lay out how it a works. What if l signed up for college after meeting the requirements then fall below the required 4.85 ratings? Drop out? As an independent partner, l need to make decisions that promote my business, while abiding by Uber's contractual stipulations. But Uber Pro just prods you to do more for virtually nothing substantive regarding earnings. Finally, the prompts that comes up after EVERY trip to check your Pro status are just annoying. I'd rather not be a Pro!


First rule of success is:
Keep your eye on the ball.

Second rule:
Do everything possible to distract your opponent from the ball.

You know how to stay focused on maximizing dollars (rule #1)

Think of Uber Pro as your best friend taking care of rule #2 for you by distracting the other drivers with worthless gimmicks and turning them into mindless ants.

That leaves more of the good calls for you.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Gigaddict said:


> Based on the Uber model, "HAPPY" has a completely different connotation. Anytime a rider steps out of car with a smile it means he/she felt: safe, received excellent service, satisfied, etc... you can't make money when every rider you drop off is unhappy with your service. That's why every business wants A HAPPY CUSTOMER FOR SERVICES RENDERED. CUSTOMER SERVICE 101!!!!!!!


As an X driver, I'm not there to make them happy. I'm there to transport them from point A to point B. Nothing more.


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

Alantc said:


> With this uber pro stuff. Uber ,just gives us driver's a little more money on our trips ,wait time and long pickup fees, At least do something for us


I don't know how they did it. 
Kudos to Uber.

:smiles::wink:


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

hanging in there said:


> First rule of success is:
> Keep your eye on the ball.
> 
> Second rule:
> ...


Who's side are you on?

Traitor!


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> For Uber to cover your college tuition, you need to start by filling out a FAFSA Federal Student Aid Application and apply for financial aid. Uber will pay the tuition balance of whatever financial aid doesn't cover. (Average driver financials considered, most drivers should qualify for enough financial aid to cover tuition, clearing Uber of having to pay for anything, and leaving you with yet another useless UberPro "benefit")


It seems like to keep the tuition benefit you'd spend all your time driving to meet the requirements. No time to study!


----------



## Cjris (Dec 11, 2015)

The Gold, Platinum, Diamond rating is all BS. If you are smart, you won't even pay attention to it, cause it doesn't make you any richer. Just UBER's way to brainwash drivers into thinking they have to work more to keep up a BS status, which adds to their bottom line. It's ALWAYS about their bottom line, no mater how much cherries they try to put on top. They see drivers as slaves.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UberDerrick said:


> Who's side are you on?
> 
> Traitor!


Ummmm.... mine. What other choice is there?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Gigaddict said:


> And Pravda will be it's mouthpiece. With about 8000 trips, l have medals akin to the head of the Communist Party in the then Soviet Union. Lol!!!


Don't get too close to a magnet. You might get pulled off the ground. 

Yeah the badges are kind of blah. I get one or two a week now, look at them and go "Jeez another crappy ugly design."



ANT 7 said:


> Here is a recent meeting of Uber Pro drivers in San Franshitsco showing off their new badges.
> 
> View attachment 317347


In all seriousness, that is a photo of the North Korean Army Generals. You should see the ones even wearing medals on the PANTS legs too. I think all we have to do is fire up a very powerful magnet on the South Korea side and we could capture Un's children in masse without firing a shot. You would just hear those loud clinking's as they slammed into the magnet.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> You still have the option to remain a partner.


a valued partner


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> a valued partner


I stand corrected


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> For Uber to cover your college tuition, you need to start by filling out a FAFSA Federal Student Aid Application and apply for financial aid. Uber will pay the tuition balance of whatever financial aid doesn't cover. (Average driver financials considered, most drivers should qualify for enough financial aid to cover tuition, clearing Uber of having to pay for anything, and leaving you with yet another useless UberPro "benefit")


This is well beyond April fools day. Uber paying for one's college tuition? lol good one!!!



kevin92009 said:


> a valued partner


A partner of what?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Ubers feeble attempt at driver "Psychological Humiliation".


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> This is well beyond April fools day. Uber paying for one's college tuition? lol good one!!!
> 
> 
> A partner of what?


Our great Happy COMMUNITY


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> This is well beyond April fools day. Uber paying for one's college tuition? lol good one!!!
> 
> 
> A partner of what?


i was joking ?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Gigaddict said:


> Does UBER really understand what it takes to maintain a vehicle that is endlessly on the road. Repairs can woefully expensive...


NO. Uber has always been "run" by a bunch of tech geeks who know nothing about the true cost of door-to-door transportation.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> NO. Uber has always been "run" by a bunch of tech geeks who know nothing about the true cost of door-to-door transportation.


 oh yeah They definitely do that's why they put that burden on us instead of on themselves

They follow the classic San Francisco tech company motto: have others supply the labor , time, And other resources whether it be car , house , or anything else, and then take a big cut out of the pie $ for themselves .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Meeting minutes from the annual masters strategy meeting *January 2018:*

Dara: Ok folks we need big changes this year. We need to make more money but it'll have to come at the expense of drivers.
Staff: Yes Dara
Dara: What do we do in 2018 to make Independent drivers more controllable?
Staff: Well first is that the drivers have gotten too used to the app so we need a brand new app to throw them off.
Dara: Ok, roll out a new app this year, make it happen.
Staff: Drivers are making too much money on surges and pax hate paying surge prices.
Dara: Ok reduce surges as much as possible
Staff: OK, we will aggressively lie "recruit so many drivers there can't be a surge very often.
Dara: Not good enough, when there is a surge call it a flat surge and give drivers a dollar or two. We'll keep the rest.
Staff: OK here is what we can do to Psychologically control drivers

1-Make phony surge colors and put them on the map. The ants will run to them and we can stage them where we want.
2-Get them to make long pick ups by telling them a long pick up fee is "possible" and rarely pay it. 3-Drastically cut rates and tell them they will get more rides that way. Say "lower rates = higher pay".
4-Create a special status club. Call it "Pro, Diamond, Platinum," Make it seem very special but they don't actually get much. They will take just about every ping we throw at them.
Dara: Ok good job, 2018 will be a turning point. Lets order lunch

2018, a year that will go down in infamy for rideshare drivers!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Meeting minutes from the annual masters strategy meeting *January 2018:*
> 
> Dara: Ok folks we need big changes this year. We need to make more money but it'll have to come at the expense of drivers.
> Staff: Yes Dara
> ...


 you are correct on 
some of those points .


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> you are correct on
> some of those points .


Funny yet true, by and large. But some of us are adapting to Uber's manipulations.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

seems like whenever I adapt then they always throw another roadblock in front of me , most recent roadblocks in my market would be mileage rate cuts , primetime been taking away and replaced with personal power zone , And it appears they have modified the destination filter algorithm I could be wrong but it seems like the last two weeks that’s four times harder to get the kind of rides I like.


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> seems like whenever I adapt then they always throw another roadblock in front of me , most recent roadblocks in my market would be mileage rate cuts , primetime been taking away and replaced with personal power zone , And it appears they have modified the destination filter algorithm I could be wrong but it seems like the last two weeks that's four times harder to get the kind of rides I like.


If we don't succeed, Uber won't. Its stock will continue to tank.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The only time a new Uber program might be beneficial for drivers will be when there is a shortage of drivers.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't really think Uber cares much about drivers succeeding. As soon as you adapt to one change, here comes another one. I honestly think that they'd rather shut the doors than give drivers any kind of advantage or benefit. They've had years to prove otherwise.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> seems like whenever I adapt then they always throw another roadblock in front of me , most recent roadblocks in my market would be mileage rate cuts , primetime been taking away and replaced with personal power zone , And it appears they have modified the destination filter algorithm I could be wrong but it seems like the last two weeks that's four times harder to get the kind of rides I like.


I'm having lunch in the car and currently looking out the window and it says McDonald's starting at 13.50 an hour, it's kind of similar to doing downtown minimum fares which average $3.75 x3 fares per hr = $11.25 hr , and pay gas . Looks like the McDonald's starting wage might be a little bit more than the lyft wage per hour in my market, At least for minimum fares in the downtown area.


----------



## blondjeff (May 23, 2019)

Gigaddict said:


> Uber Pro just launched, but l'm NOT a fan of it. It's just a subtle pressure that promises dent repairs, savings on gas etc to turn you into a working horse for Uber for symbolic badges that invariably adds very little to your pocket. If you need to go back to college maybe...but Uber does not even clearly lay out how it a works. What if l signed up for college after meeting the requirements then fall below the required 4.85 ratings? Drop out? As an independent partner, l need to make decisions that promote my business, while abiding by Uber's contractual stipulations. But Uber Pro just prods you to do more for virtually nothing substantive regarding earnings. Finally, the prompts that comes up after EVERY trip to check your Pro status are just annoying. I'd rather not be a Pro!


I agree re: not being a fan of Uber Pro. It appears they are trying to force us to meet performance metrics like they would require for an employee.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> seems like whenever I adapt then they always throw another roadblock in front of me , most recent roadblocks in my market would be mileage rate cuts , primetime been taking away and replaced with personal power zone , And it appears they have modified the destination filter algorithm I could be wrong but it seems like the last two weeks that's four times harder to get the kind of rides I like.


Because the ability of driver to use strategy for success is becoming less and less. The problem for drivers is that Uber has gotten very good at introducing AI into their algorithms. The AI quickly "learns" your patterns and adjusts.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Because the ability of driver to use strategy for success is becoming less and less. The problem for drivers is that Uber has gotten very good at introducing AI into their algorithms. The AI quickly "learns" your patterns and adjusts.


Kind of feels like the ai Wants to treat me like an employee and tell me what I can and cannot do but say i'm still an independent contractor To save on health insurance and other employment related benefits


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> I'm having lunch in the car and currently looking out the window and it says McDonald's starting at 13.50 an hour, it's kind of similar to doing downtown minimum fares which average $3.75 x3 fares per hr = $11.25 hr , and pay gas . Looks like the McDonald's starting wage might be a little bit more than the lyft wage per hour in my market, At least for minimum fares in the downtown area.


You're right. Sometime ago l decided to work in downtown DC. I did 16 trips on base rate for almost 7 hours in traffic. I earned less than $80. Was averaging less than $4 a trip. I was livid! Without surge, driving in the city is useless venture because of submarket rate.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Gigaddict said:


> You're right. Sometime ago l decided to work in downtown DC. I did 16 trips on base rate for almost 7 hours in traffic. I earned less than $80. Was averaging less than $4 a trip. I was livid! Without surge, driving in the city is useless venture because of submarket rate.


 I totally believe it .And uber says in their IPO report that they will have to cut drivers pay further


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> I totally believe it .And uber says in their IPO report that they will have to cut drivers pay further


That's correct. Investors aren't happy with where things stand now. But Fuber faces a quandary: Driver satisfaction or lack thereof affects its bottomline.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> Kind of feels like the ai Wants to treat me like an employee and tell me what I can and cannot do but say i'm still an independent contractor To save on health insurance and other employment related benefits


If there's anything left to cut. Soon the drivers will end up paying uber.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Gigaddict said:


> That's correct. Investors aren't happy with where things stand now. But Fuber faces a quandary: Driver satisfaction or lack thereof affect its bottomline.


they are stuck in a hard spot which they put themself in


----------

